# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Western pennsylvania frogs..

## brnbear

I recently found a couple of frogs living in the pond in my backyard. I live in western pennsylvania, any ideas what kind of froggies they are? Just curious.

----------


## Ebony

Hi there Brandon..Are you able to get a photo of one? I was reading that you have 11 species of frog in Pennsylvania. If not a description would help members to help you. :Frog Smile:

----------


## brnbear

Okay I will try to get pictures soon, they are actually at my friends house, I accidentally put that they are at mine haha.

----------

